# Thinking of Switching From Consumer Cellular To Jitter Bug. Any Comments?



## fmdog44 (Dec 18, 2019)

Not happy with my flip phone volume and the company in general. Price is probably the same for both but does anyone have Jitterbug?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2019)

No.  I've had T-Mobile for years.  My sister has a flip phone from them and really likes it.  Both of us have very inexpensive plans and great service.  

My sister has a pay as you go phone; I opted to go for a $20/mo unlimited phone service when I got rid of my landline.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 20, 2019)

Take a look at Tracfone....shop their selection on their web-site.  I don't have a "flip phone"....just a basic small cell phone that we only use when away from the house.  Their service is good,, and I only pay $7/Mo.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 16, 2020)

More problems with new Motorola downgrade...a nightmare causing my life to stop when I bought this Motorola Chinese phone....tons of ads galore from Chinese trackers.

I have no phone no zervocenp sim card. Up until last week sim card states can not connect to internet?!?!?

Bought in summer did not know I had no service yet MetroPC extracted money from my account automstically no phone to call out to call taxi to get there in 28° weather. I am so upset with all this BS . I thought jittery bug. I hate texting


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2020)

No problems here with Consumer Cellular. On our third year with them. Great service.


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 17, 2020)

Don't know about Jitter Bug, but sure do like Consumer Cellular.  

I've been with them now for over 5 years and gotten several phones from them or from eBay. Never had a problem they couldn't handle even when getting a phone from eBay.  And when you call them for technical support you get to really talk to someone in the good old USA!  No out-sourcing to India or elsewhere and no trouble with talking to someone that speaks English as a second language.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 17, 2020)

Love CC.  Unlimited phone and text for $28.00 a month.  No problems and if I have a question I can speak with someone that speaks English!


----------



## Marlene (Jan 17, 2020)

Never had either?  I have a Moto G7 through Republic Wireless.  Love their service and it's so inexpensive.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 23, 2020)

No phone service yet


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2020)

With Consumer Cellular, do you still get to text, take pictures, get Seri,  weather and calculator?  Do you have to get a new phone every year?  I'm on Verizon.  I like the phone but it's $67.00 a month and pretty invasive.  (It might be Apple that's invasive) Thinkin' hard about switching.   Dislike Jitterbug intensly!


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 23, 2020)

We have  Jitterbug and like it a lot. Never had consumer cellular so can't compare them. The 5 Star button can be handy for us old folks. My wife has the flip phone and I have the Smart 2.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 1, 2020)

Gaer said:


> With Consumer Cellular, do you still get to text, take pictures, get Seri,  weather and calculator?  Do you have to get a new phone every year?  I'm on Verizon.  I like the phone but it's $67.00 a month and pretty invasive.  (It might be Apple that's invasive) Thinkin' hard about switching.   Dislike Jitterbug intensly!


Gaer, if you don’t mind me asking, what plan are you on with Verizon? I’ve had Verizon for years n I pay $97.85 a month!!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Never had either?  I have a Moto G7 through Republic Wireless.  Love their service and it's so inexpensive.


Send me link please.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 17, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> Send me link please.


https://republicwireless.com/


----------

